# Considering a Fanny Pack...seems like a good idea??



## Magnum Ti (Jun 30, 2011)

After many many years of poking fun of my dad for wearing a fanny pack everywhere, due to it being his "Man Purse", I am considering purchasing a lumbar/fanny/hip/waist pack of my own for mountain bike purposes only. I have for years worn a back pack or a single bladder Camelpak and simply put a Nalgene in it with a tube, and my essentials. With all this hot weather, and when I can get a ride in, it just seems to make sense to have a lumbar pack with water and essentials that would be so much cooler (not in a fashion sense) to ride with. Anyone else out there using this or have they fallen terribly out of style in the biking community?


----------



## 1362 (Sep 12, 2010)

I don't like the idea of a more compact carry all. Reason is if I land on my backpack with the water cushion , it for most part is flat. Now, bunch into a fruit loop fanny pack, well that is going to be like landing on a rock...oweee.
Right now, I also am trying to travel light, under seat pack and water bottle.
B


----------



## tbMtn (Jun 21, 2013)

I used a lumbar pack (aka fanny pack) on a recent 5 day road bike trip and while it worked, I found the pull on my waist rather annoying, and depending on how thick the strap is, you'll find it may encumber your pedal stroke at the top as your gut meets the thighs. I had to leave my thicker and more comfortable walking pack at home and go with the skinny strap at the expense of the thing digging in more with the thinner straps. 

I'm using the Camelback Mule on my MTB and it works really well.

Bottom line, I don't recommend the lumbar packs for cycling. :nono:


----------



## Magnum Ti (Jun 30, 2011)

tbMtn said:


> Bottom line, I don't recommend the lumbar packs for cycling. :nono:


Thats the opinion I needed to know. I've kinda been back and forth about this, but am not loosing sleep over it. Thanks


----------



## Lindahl (Aug 9, 2011)

I use an amphipod which works great for short rides. Carries a pump, first aid, spare tube and tools. Feels nice riding without a pack and having your back completely unencumbered. Been doing this for 2 years and I'd never switch back for sub-10 mile rides. Haven't had the problem of the last poster - he probably has a shitty hikers lumbar pack or is trying to cram too much crap in it. Get one designed for trail running.

For gnarly rides I'm bringing knee/shin/elbow so I've got a pack anyway when I want back protection.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Fanny packs bring back memories of leg warmers, terry cloth wrist bands and parachute pants. Plus as others point out, impractical for mtb.
Camelbaks are more technical and practical


----------



## Clicker1 (May 29, 2012)

I often use a fanny/lumbar pack on shorter rides. I find it to be a cooler alternative to my hydration pack. It allows my back to get some air. Comfort trumps fashion in my world.


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

I've seen frame packs with bladders in them. Get the weight off your back while keeping some bigger volume.


----------



## SteveinOregon (Jan 21, 2012)

FOX Motto > fanny pack made for desert MC enduro's = thick - tuff - 1000 denier nylon- ultra roomy.....i don't like doing an all mountain with a sweaty monkey bag on my back, i need air flow and freedom of a fanny....... i do 30mi combo XC and f-a-s-t ST- DH with no prob, don't need to haul a Sparklets bottle, just drink from a snow melt sprngs along the way..... or.....Over 90 degrees and away from local creeks ? > just clip a waist bottle or cage bottle.........Start: Drink water & /or slam a sports drink 1st and let's do this thing, start to bonk after a couple hours > then suck a Chop and keep hucking, next thing ya know Camleback'er will bring port-a- capachno machines ...Save us from the REl crowd, just messing with ya, my vote is for fanny, she has my ass lol.


----------

